# It is possible!!



## tarheel68 (Sep 17, 2008)

I posted in here awhile back and asked for advice . The people in here were extremely helpful . Just a quick background , wife was having an EA and i caught her and found this site,everyone hear gave good advice and it helped me get my marriage back on track. For those of you that are here for advice , Please listen to the others , they are giving unbiased advice and that is something you usually dont get from friends and family . I know for me it was as helpful and maybe even more helpful than the advice given by our counsellor. The folks in here are going through ,or have been through tough times in their marriages ,and if you get one thing that helps ,your marriage will benefit from it. 

My wife and I are doing good , we have opened up to each other and our communication is the best it has ever been . She has never been on the site (as far as i know) but she is grateful to all that have helped . I have been a "deadbeat husband " for years and it was sad that we had to hit bottom before i could see how much she meant to me . She has shown alot of remorse for her part in the failing marriage and does realize the damage she has done with having the EA. We both know that we are "starting over" but we we also know that we have the advantage over new relatioinships ,we already know the others faults and their good qualities . 

Im no expert on how to fix things and we have alot of work to be done . We have commited to doing whatever it takes for us to have a healthy, loving and lasting relationship.


With all that said , I just want everyone that is here for the same reasons I am to know . IT IS POSSIBLE!!. 
just when you think all is lost ,just remember you have a support group in here and no matter how bad you think it is ,there maybe someone in here that has been through what you are going through and that can help you get through it .


----------



## tarheel68 (Sep 17, 2008)

little too early for the long term ., but i do know the present and future are looking much better ...

I plan to keep coming here so i can help others in any way i can


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

tarheel68-

When two people decide to do everything they can to make the other happy, success is virtually guaranteed! It's that simple. People make it complicated, but once the above principle is taken on board by both parties, nothing can stop them. The details are just details.


----------



## myfault (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your success story. You give me hope with what I'm going through right now. You see, I am like your wife and I'm hoping that my husband would be willing to give me another chance to save our marriage. I already told him that I'm willing to do everyting in my power to make it up to him and rebuild his trust in me. I have been in pain in the past few days and finding this forum has given me an outlet. I have received two replies on my post so far and they have been very helpful already. I am glad we have a place like this to open up, unload, and get meaningful advice. Thank you again...


----------



## tarheel68 (Sep 17, 2008)

Another update:
Things have been going great and i hope that others on here are as blessed as we have been . We continue to have open and honest communication , and doing all the things that make each other happy.

Thanks again to all that give advice and just listened when i needed to vent . For all that are going through the same as we are ,my advice would be to communicate about everything,no matter how painful the matters may be. This has been key to any successs we ahve had . Counselling got us on the right track,mainly because we had a unbiased opinion on what the problems were in our marriage. 

It has had many uncomfortable moments ,but without these discussions(alone and in counselling)no progress would have been made. I cant stress enough how communication has helped us work through all of this. Thats not to say , we have the pefect marriage ,because anyone who has gone through this will tell you, It takes a long time for these wounds to heal and you will be left with a scar.

We have stopped counselling(for financial reasons)but we both went enough to realize that we had many areas we needed to work on in our marriage. We already agreed to going back if we felt we were slipping back to where we were a few months ago

I know im a little long-winded but I feel that God has blessed my wife and I and want others to know that anything can be accomplished as long as you truly love each other and are willing to do whatever it takes to make your marriage work . The process is not an easy one but once things are going in the right direction , it gets easier everyday .

God Bless You All ,


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Great to hear & thanks for sharing what you've been doing. I'm sure there are many who can benefit by following the same path.


----------

